# pièces jointes avec Mail



## kermit76 (3 Juillet 2007)

salut, 

j'ai un petit probl&#232;me avec Mail. Quand j'envoie un mail avec une piece jointe, je la fais glisser sur la fenetre du message, mais ca l'inclut vraiment dans le message (et ca me fait la     meme chose quand je clic sur l'icone _piece jointe_). 
resultat : mes pieces jointes sont redimensionn&#233;es...

j'ai regard&#233; dans les options et reglages mais je n'ai rien trouv&#233;. Si quelqu'un a la solution...

merci d'avance 

Les logiciels "internet", c'est dans le forum "Internet" !


----------



## kermit76 (3 Juillet 2007)

et pourtant j'ai hésité...


----------



## karabe (3 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Quand tu dis "redimensionn&#233;e" tu veux dire que c'est l'aper&#231;u qui est redimensionn&#233;, parce que l'image elle reste la m&#234;me, c'est juste que Mail l'adapte automatiquement &#224; la fen&#234;tre.


----------



## kermit76 (3 Juillet 2007)

euh... oui peut etre...
nan mais en fait ce que je voudrais, c'est que mes PJ soient envoyées réellement en PJ (comme dans yahoo, hotmail, etc. ) et non pas inclues dans le mail.


----------



## r e m y (4 Juillet 2007)

kermit76 a dit:


> euh... oui peut etre...
> nan mais en fait ce que je voudrais, c'est que mes PJ soient envoyées réellement en PJ (comme dans yahoo, hotmail, etc. ) et non pas inclues dans le mail.


 
Ne t'inquiètes pas... elles sont réellement envoyées en pièces-jointes. C'est juste Mail qui en propose un aperçu dans le corps du message. Si tes correspondants n'ont pas Mail, ils ne verront que la pièce jointe


----------



## takamaka (4 Juillet 2007)

A ce sujet,  si les pi&#232;ces jointes sont des photos, il est possible de redimensionner celles-ci dans la fen&#234;tre de l'application.


----------



## kermit76 (4 Juillet 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Ne t'inqui&#232;tes pas... elles sont r&#233;ellement envoy&#233;es en pi&#232;ces-jointes. C'est juste Mail qui en propose un aper&#231;u dans le corps du message. Si tes correspondants n'ont pas Mail, ils ne verront que la pi&#232;ce jointe



bah justement non.

En fait j'ai envoy&#233; des candidatures pour mes stages. generalement, je passais par ma boite mail de l'ecole (sur le site de l'ecole etc).

mais pour une autre candidature (plus ou moins piston...) suis pass&#233; par ma boite yahoo, en envoyant cv et lettre de motivation via mail. et on m'a demand&#233; de les renvoyer car illisibles. j'ai fait le test et effectivement les PJ sont inclues dans le corps du texte.

les photos j'ai essay&#233; y a pas longtemps et je crois que c'est bon


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juillet 2007)

les PJ que tu mets dans un message sont lues differemment selon le logiciel ou webmail  utilis&#233; en face.
Certains correspondants  auront une pr&#233;sentation avec apercu de PJ incluses dans la mise en page d'autres non ( pj s&#233;par&#233;es)


----------



## karabe (4 Juillet 2007)

Un conseil : Au moins pour le CV, tu devrais l'envoyer en PDF. Il est rare qu'un recruteur n'ait pas de lecteur PDF. Ca t'&#233;vitera de nombreux probl&#232;mes de compatibilit&#233; et de lisibilit&#233;. Pour ce qui est de la lettre de motivation, tu peux soit l'&#233;crire directement dans le corps de ton mail ou attacher un autre PDF. Dans ce cas nomme clairement tes pi&#232;ces jointes et le tour est jou&#233;.

Autre truc sympa &#224; faire : Dans le nom que tu vas donner &#224; ton CV et &#224; ta lettre de motiv, inclue ton propre nom. Exemple : G_Dupont_CV.pdf.
Je ne suis pas DRH, mais j'ai eu l'occasion d'aider quelqu'un &#224; trier des CV et c'&#233;tait bien plus pratique lorsqu'ils &#233;taient en PDF et que le nom du fichier &#233;tait clair.
En plus, le PDF te donne une plus grande libert&#233; dans ta mise en page et surtout t'assure que celle-ci appara&#238;tra chez ton destinataire comme tu le souhaite. Si en plus de &#231;a le destinataire est sous OSX ou poss&#232;de une visonneuse de fichiers (je sais pas si Windows le fait), il sera facile pour lui de visualiser le PDF.

Tout b&#233;n&#233;f donc.
Mais, je me trompe peut-&#234;tre et les pro du forum me corrigeront...


----------



## nikolo (4 Juillet 2007)

dans mail pour que tes pieces jointes soients des vrais pieces jointes tu la selectionnes , puis tu fais un click droit dessus et tu choisis afficher en icone.

Cela met la piece jointe en tant que piece jointe et non pas imbriqu&#233; dans le corps du mail.


----------



## takamaka (4 Juillet 2007)

karabe a dit:


> Mais, je me trompe peut-&#234;tre et les pro du forum me corrigeront...


Non, tu es dans le vrai. C'est un _pr&#233;alable_ qui facilite la travail du recruteur (mais pas que&#8230


karabe a dit:


> Tout b&#233;n&#233;f donc.


----------



## karabe (4 Juillet 2007)

nikolo> J'en suis pas sûr. Je crois que cette option présente la pièce jointe en icône uniquement pour celui qui rédige le mail. Pour le destinataire, le resultatt est le même.


----------



## takamaka (4 Juillet 2007)

karabe a dit:


> nikolo> J'en suis pas sûr. Je crois que cette option présente la pièce jointe en icône uniquement pour celui qui rédige le mail. Pour le destinataire, le resultatt est le même.


Mieux que les Arcades, voici le défi du jour!


----------



## karabe (4 Juillet 2007)

kermit76> Est-ce que tu peux nous dire quel type de pièce jointe tu envoie. Si j'ai bien compris, c'est un CV sous la forme d'une image que tu envoie. Dans ce cas, je crois qu'il n'y pas de différence entre Mail et une autre application de mail en ligne, à part que les images seront à la fin du texte pour l'appli web et dans le corps du texte pour Mail.
Comme le disait Pascalformac, c'est l'appli d'en face qui va éventuellement redimensionner les images reçues. Et encore, je dirais que l'image s'adapte à la fenêtre tout simplement.

C'est peut-être une question bête, mais tu es sûre que les destinataires ont enregistré la pièce jointe sur leur ordi avant de la lire ? Ca me paraît bizarre qu'elle soit redimensionnée lorsqu'ils l'ouvrent directement sur leur système.


----------



## kermit76 (4 Juillet 2007)

oula plein de réponses ! c'est cool ca !!!

alors pour le cv et la lettre de motiv' : elles sont en pdf (merci _pages_   ). et mon nom apparait bien dans le cv.

je viens de refaire un test, en les faisant apparaitre en icone, et la ca passe... je crois qu'il faut les afficher en tant qu'icone... c'est bizard mon truc... :mouais: 

vais faire quelques tests et je vous tiens au courant.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## kermit76 (4 Juillet 2007)

bon je viens de faire des tests avec ma boite yahoo et les pdf passent bien. Je me demande si ca n'etait pas ma lettre de recommandation (en jpg) qui passait pas... 

Sinon peut etre que d'autres boites posent probleme...

bah d&#233;sol&#233; pour le faux probleme (un troll ? ou ca ?  )

et encore merci pour votre aide


----------



## nikolo (4 Juillet 2007)

non je le fais tous les jours. Les gens sur PC comme sur MAc voient la piece jointe comme piece jointe.


----------



## jiefjief (4 Juillet 2007)

salut,
perso j'ai eu le meme probleme de pieces jointes

j'avoue ne pas avoir tout lu dans le post
t'as peut etre deja ta reponse depuis des lustres... 

il faut rediger les messages en " texte seul " (rtf?)
(( j'suis sur mon pc  , j'ai pas mail sous les yeux))
mais si tu composes en "texte enrichi" (?) ,
les elements integrables au corps du mail (jpeg, gif, pdf ?)
sont automatiquement incorpores.
Du coup tes destinataires recoivent les pieces dans le mail
mais sans fichier joint (donc sans nom, etc, etc)

j'ai change ca et tous mes destinataires recevent des fichiers joints.


----------



## nikolo (4 Juillet 2007)

kermit76 a dit:


> je viens de refaire un test, en les faisant apparaitre en icone, et la ca passe... je crois qu'il faut les afficher en tant qu'icone... c'est bizard mon truc... :mouais:


 

c'est ce que je disais plus haut


----------



## nikolo (4 Juillet 2007)

jiefjief a dit:


> salut,
> perso j'ai eu le meme probleme de pieces jointes
> 
> j'avoue ne pas avoir tout lu dans le post
> ...


 

exact la réponse je l'ai donnée plus haut et reconfirmé ensuite.


----------



## takamaka (4 Juillet 2007)

nikolo a dit:


> exact la r&#233;ponse je l'ai donn&#233;e plus haut et reconfirm&#233; ensuite.


nikolo remporte le d&#233;fi!


----------



## kermit76 (4 Juillet 2007)

jiefjief a dit:


> salut,
> 
> Du coup tes destinataires recoivent les pieces dans le mail
> mais sans fichier joint (donc sans nom, etc, etc)



oui c'est ca le probleme...


----------



## jiefjief (4 Juillet 2007)

sans faire le lourd...
a lire ta derniere reponse j'ai l'impression que tu as encore un soucis...

dingue on va se battre pour aider quelqu'un !!!!  


ci dessous une cap de mes preferences mail (2,1,1)

il faut mettre " redaction : FORMAT DE MESSAGE : FORMAT TEXTE (et pas rtf)"

apres plus de soucis.


----------



## nollipap (4 Juillet 2007)

As tu pensé a cocher "lisible sur windos" dans les prefs de mail ?


----------



## kermit76 (4 Juillet 2007)

oui j'ai bien "format texte". 

par contre "lisible sur windows" pas vu...

nan mais je pense que j'ai du toucher a un truc et que ca a corrigé le probleme, a savoir ne pas avoir les PJ au milieu du texte. (probablement "format texte" a la place de "format "rtf").

merci pour toutes vos reponses en tout cas


----------

